# Motorhome hire for Glastonbury ??



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

(Note to mods..please move this if you feel another forum is more appropriate)

My daughter and 3 friends are going to Glastonbury this year and have decided that at the ripe old age of 28 ish, they are all too old to do the camping bit any more so have decided to hire a motorhome to do it in style....trouble is they cant find anyone to hire from !!!! (and NO...we are not letting them use our van !!)
Anybody got any bright ideas ????

thanks !!


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

We used Tilshead a couple of times a few years before we bought a MH.

A very nice, family firm with a decent range of vehicles.

Regards

Geoff


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry, why not let them use your van??


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Geoff.....thanks for that link...I will let my daughter know, she may well choose to get the tents out when she knows how much it will cost though !!!...LOL....Jenny


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

They cant use our van cos we fulltime in it !!.....dont fancy Glastonbury at our advanced age !! Gordon wouldnt like all that mud traipsed through the home !!


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

If you're serious, this is what I do,

If you want to PM me, I'll give you my website details, and tell you what you get. One thing is tho' it aint cheap.


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

What do you mean NOT AT YOUR RIPE OLD AGE.

I guess I'm older than you and I LOVE it.... my solution is to take my daughter (29) and her friend and don my sixties hippy gear and show how wonderful it is to grow old disgracefully. Wonderful people there.

Stand a bucket of water outside the door with a windbreaker in a semi-circle and strip off before you get back in your van. 

I'll look out for you.....


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Friends of mine have a campervan hire business. They block their calendar for the Glastonbury weekend; from bitter experience. They will only hire to people who are NOT going to Glastonbury. Who would want a valuable vehicle being returned with the interior ruined if it was a a very wet weekend?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Medallionman said:


> Friends of mine have a campervan hire business. They block their calendar for the Glastonbury weekend; from bitter experience. They will only hire to people who are NOT going to Glastonbury. Who would want a valuable vehicle being returned with the interior ruined if it was a a very wet weekend?


I have contingency plans for such a predicament.
its called fearsome terms and conditions, and only renting to repeat or recommended clients.

or maybe......to people who just sound nice when they post on here....


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

We took the m/home to Glastonbury last year, never again, it was very nice having all our own amenities but the downside was getting out at the end of the festival. It appeared that every m/home and caravan was stuck in the mud, including us. The wait to get pulled out by a tractor was hours! I am in the AA who were on site with their own tractor, but again the wait was hours! (we greased his palm with a £20.00 note and got out a lot quicker).

This year there are four of us going, we have arranged for a caravan to be sited for us at a cost of approx £700.00, we can offset some of this by using my company car and fuel.

It may seem expensive but what the heck, you are only here once!

Mark


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*motorhome hire for Glastonbury*

bandaid,
Thanks for your help.....I will let Georgina have all the info when she gets back from her weekend in Hamburg(She really should try to get out more !!).....I dont think they thought it would cost as much as it will, but Gordon wont let them drive his Baby at any cost!!! Still think it might be cheaper for them to buy 2 tickets for us to go as well, then we could drive them, cook for them and stuff...you know, just be a good Mum and (step)Dad !!!

Jenny


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Not to worry Jenny, actually, I'd say I'm one of the less expensive operators, so, as you've seen my prices, thats saying something.

The vehicles still open for a week or two, then I've got to cofirm with another customer. So, if your daughters interested, then chat by phone or whatever.

due, I think to the necessary cost of hire, I deal mostly ith corporate hospitality and PR reps, as well as the TV and Media industry, private hire is very unusual.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Sorted*

Thanks to everyone who helped on this request.......daughter has told me that she has booked a tugger from Tilshead(all 100 motorhomes had already been booked out and there were only 5 caravans left !!)....job done !!

Jenny


----------

